# Very Basic Cisco 1811W Configuration



## mikeylikesit (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello to all -

I want to learn about Cisco router configuration but I want to do it the old fashion way. No SDM and I want to be able to take a Cisco 1811W and do an "erase startup-config" and then "reload".
After it comes back I want to set it up as a basic router with a vlan for the switch ports and the wireless using 10.7.0.0/24 subnet.
I want all the clients connecting to the switch or wireless to get an IP thru DHCP. I want all the traffic from this vlan to go thru Fastethernet0 which will be connected to a modem which is in 192.168.5.144/30 subnet. The modem is 192.168.5.145 and I would imagine Fasterthernet0 would end up being 192.168.5.146. I want to setup a static route for all inside traffic to the outside not using RIP so I learn how to do static routes. I also want to setup NAT somehow. I can do the security stuff like enable passwords vty, console and aux passwords and username/privilege/secret stuff. Just not sure how to configure a Cisco router from very very scratch and make it very very simple to start with. I will add ACLs later. I just want to start with the basics for now.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to read about IOS commands if you want to configure it in the command line
Cisco Router IOS
IOS Fundementals


----------

